#ubuntu-youth 2013-03-29
<kaendfinger> I hate to say it, but I fell for #archlinux
<kaendfinger> XD
<kaendfinger> :D
<kaendfinger> I love Arch
<kaendfinger> FAK DPKG, APT-GET
<kaendfinger> BAN ME PLEASE!
<kaendfinger> Seriously
<kaendfinger> Ban me
<kaendfinger> Someone!
<kaendfinger> LOL
#ubuntu-youth 2013-03-30
<mamemame187> ohi.
<prp-e> Hi All !
#ubuntu-youth 2015-03-23
<ROOM1> hi
<Mikaela> hi
<ROOM1> so what r u doing
<Mikaela> I am currently trying to go through my GitHub notificatios and email, and you?
<ROOM1> Well just in bed
<ROOM1> lazyin around
#ubuntu-youth 2020-03-29
<Murderous_Intent> Hola
